# Searching for a Semiconductor for my CNC?



## Richard Tymko (Jun 6, 2022)

I have a 3040 CNC and my probe stopped working.  I am guessing it is the semiconductor that is malfunctioning.

The part number is EL817C548.

Does anyone know of any Alberta suppliers or hobbyists that might be able to have replacement parts?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 6, 2022)

You mean like this one:








						1.12C$ |20PCS EL817B PC817B PC817C EL817C EL817 PC817 DIP 4 DIP4 Optocoupler IC New|Integrated Circuits|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Richard Tymko (Jun 6, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> You mean like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes like that,  preferably a local dealer from Canada though.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 6, 2022)

https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail/Everlight/EL817C?qs=8PzhAHr7IdMDx%252BGcV9M%252BZw%3D%3D


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 6, 2022)

I use Digi-key.  Next day delivery.  good prices.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 6, 2022)

__





						Optoisolators - Transistor, Photovoltaic Output | Electronic Components Distributor DigiKey
					

Optoisolators - Transistor, Photovoltaic Output are in stock at DigiKey. Order Now! Isolators ship same day




					www.digikey.ca


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 6, 2022)

Wow, Canadian supplier needs minimum order of 300 (!)


----------



## Lightning Rod (Jun 6, 2022)

its common to sell these types of parts on a reel or in a tube with a high minimum.
Gone are the days where you can walk into a hobby store and buy one or two pcs for the most part
but there are exceptions still
If you are comfortable sorting thru datasheets you may find an alternative where
you can purchase 1 or 2, even from Mouser or Digi-Key and Sayal


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 6, 2022)

Lightning Rod said:


> Gone are the days where you can walk into a hobby store and buy one or two pcs



Radio Shack where are you when we need you! You could always check the pile of "old" broken stuff for one.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 6, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I use Digi-key.  Next day delivery.  good prices.


My experience with Digi-key has always been good.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 6, 2022)

Richard Tymko said:


> I have a 3040 CNC and my probe stopped working.  I am guessing it is the semiconductor that is malfunctioning.
> 
> The part number is EL817C548.
> 
> ...



I will check my stash tonight. If I have one I'll PM you for your address and mail it.

That said, those chips seldom fail. Did you check the connections, and the signal?  As I recall, they were usually used to isolate a signal on two voltage sources. If I don't have one and you can't find one, you could make one out of an LED/Photo Transistor pair. But I'd hold off doing that till you exhaust the other options.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 6, 2022)

In Calgary try B&E electronics, solarbotics, or activetech.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 6, 2022)

Opto couplers are pretty generic.  Just about any one with matching pinouts should work.
They are pretty robust and seldom fail.
Which controller board do you have?


----------



## Lightning Rod (Jun 6, 2022)

I spent some time looking thru the Mouser site and have found a possible replacement
where you can purchase a minimum of one piece and it's in stock



			https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail/Renesas-Electronics/PS2565-1-V-A?qs=qSfuJ%252Bfl%2Fd4lKIOVtP5dvA%3D%3D
		


also i Have attached the two data sheets. It's a close match but I took electronics in college
43 years ago. I'm sure I missed something along the way

Maybe an electronics guru on this site can confirm my analysis by comparing the two datasheets

Richard, please confirm the pin type as per the mouser link as thru-hole


----------



## gerritv (Jun 7, 2022)

Far more likely that the contacts are dirty or corroded. Or a loose connection. If this is the 'usual' design there are 6 balls, if any of those is dirty/corroded the probe stops working. Ditto with the 3 rods on the spider. Even Renishaw probes fail this way eventually/occasionally.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 7, 2022)

gerritv said:


> Far more likely that the contacts are dirty or corroded. Or a loose connection. If this is the 'usual' design there are 6 balls, if any of those is dirty/corroded the probe stops working. Ditto with the 3 rods on the spider. Even Renishaw probes fail this way eventually/occasionally.



Yup, Susquatch's Rule of Thumb for electrical electronic problems is: "*Connections Connections Connections. Always check the Connections before looking elsewhere.*" 

That is particularly true for anything with contacts.


----------



## Janger (Jun 7, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Yup, Susquatch's Rule of Thumb for electrical electronic problems is: "*Connections Connections Connections. Always check the Connections before looking elsewhere.*"
> 
> That is particularly true for anything with contacts.


My variant on your rule susquatch is “the dirt theory.” It’s broken because of dirt some where some how.


----------

